# Move Network Media Player



## northwjj (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone please help me. I want to watch the latest episode of TV shows on ABC.com. Now with their new media player (move network) I'm unable to watch the episode. I can launch the episode but it will play for a few seconds and then stall, play for a few seconds and stall. If I go to a different website and leave the player on in a different window I can hear audio without any skipping. As soon as I click back to the episode it begins stalling and the audio skips. I have read several troubleshooting websites and have tried everything. I downloaded the latest version of internet explorer. I downloaded mozilla foxfire. I have checked the bandwith. I have cable internet. I have updated to the latest version of the move network player. I have turned off anti-virus programs and firewalls. Please help. I have the lastest version of java and adobe flash player. Any suggestions?


----------



## stampede (Mar 31, 2003)

I had the same problem, it took me a while to figure this out: turns out that Move Networks Movie player was listed in the "Restricted Sites" listing inside of the IE7 Security Tab. Don't know how/why it got placed there, but as soon as I removed it, everything worked fine. To remove: 1) go to Tools menu, Internet Options; 2) Click on Security Tab; 3) click on Restricted Sites; 4) click on sites; 5) scroll down the lenghty list of sites until you locate Move Networks Movie Player (list is alphabetical); 6) click on Remove; 7) click on Close, click on OK. Now go to ABC.com or Fox.com and see if the Full Episodes works... Good luck!


----------



## jacobandsara (Oct 16, 2008)

I have pretty much the same problem as North. I used to be able to watch shows on abc.com but not anymore. I tried everything, called Comcast they said it was not their problem but the Move network player. I updated mozilla, internet explorer, I even tried to see if the site was restricted, but its not. Basically, everything works fine until the show is about to start. I can see the commericals, but when it says the show is loading it stays at the screen. Its not stuck, because I can move my mouse. It just stays its loading and remains there.


----------



## juicyjaye (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm having the same problem as well. I used to be able to watch the shows on abc.com and foxtv but not anymore. I have tried everything as well. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it at least 5 times and nothing has seemed to help. I can see the commercials but when it gets ready to play the show it just shows loading and nothing. I don't know what to do anymore. I send feedback to ABC.com and they sent me the URL to move network media player that only covers basic problems. I did everything in there and nothing works. I am running IE7 and Firefox 3.0. Both worked fine before but not anymore. I have Windows XP running SP3. I was going to take out SP3 and downgrade to SP2 but realized that I can no longer do that on windows update. Is there anyone who has figured out what's wrong with this player? I'm totally frustrated.


----------

